# kaikki päätökset tehtiin yhteisymmärryksessä



## dihydrogen monoxide

What would be the translation from Finnish to English regarding this sentence and would you break it down morphologically, meaning what is noun, which case is used, which mood is used and so on... You don't have to break it down, if you don't want to, but it would be very appreciated.

Finnish: Kaikki päätökset tehtiin yhteisymmärryksessä.
English: ????


----------



## Hakro

All the concludings/decisions/resolutions were made in agreement/harmony/(mutual) understanding.

Kaikki (= all)
päätökset (= the concludings...) nominative case plural of the noun _päätös_
tehtiin (=were made) past tense passive mood of the verb _tehdä_
yhteisymmärryksessä (= in agreement...) inessive case of the noun _yhteisymmärrys_

I'm not very sure to choose the right translations for these nouns as there are many alternatives depending on the context; maybe you can do it better.

I hope this helps you.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

Hakro said:


> All the concludings/decisions/resolutions were made in agreement/harmony/(mutual) understanding.
> 
> Kaikki (= all)
> päätökset (= the concludings...) nominative case plural of the noun _päätös_
> tehtiin (=were made) past tense passive mood of the verb _tehdä_
> yhteisymmärryksessä (= in agreement...) inessive case of the noun _yhteisymmärrys_
> 
> I'm not very sure to choose the right translations for these nouns as there are many alternatives depending on the context; maybe you can do it better.
> 
> I hope this helps you.


 
How about:
a) All concluding/conclusions were made in agreement... So if you would start a sentence like that
All concludings/conclusions were made in agreement... This is my try, I guess we think the same.


----------

